# بمناسبة شهر الخير قررت أعمل تصفيه على ما تبقى لدي من اغراض



## محمد (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شهر مبارك على الجميع ...

وبمناسبة شهر الخير قررت أعمل تصفيه على ما تبقى لدي

ولمدة7ايام فقط.....

اقسم بالله ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام وانا على عهد من الله بان تصل الحقوق لاصحابها والله على ما اقول شهيد


والأغراض هي

المفرش المضيء 35 ريال للجمله والمفرق 40 ريال باقي 8 والى بياخذها كلها بحسبها بسعر الجمله

والعصاء المضيئه 15ريال باقي 3 حبات فقط

و العطور بروائح فرنسيه 10 ريال باقي 10 حبات فقط

لعبة الشكولاته 20 ريال 4 حبات فقط +3حبات لعبة الشكولاته بدون كرستال ب15 ريال الحبه 

لعبة الحب بالكرستال 20 ريال حبه واحده فقط*​


----------

